# 

## beatagl

Witam 
Chciałabym kupić węża ogrodowego na bębnie 50m i zastanawiam się jaki wybrać , głównie chodzi mi przekrój węża - 1/2 czy 3/4 ?
Może ktoś mi coś doradzi?

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam 
> Chciałabym kupić węża ogrodowego na bębnie 50m i zastanawiam się jaki wybrać , głównie chodzi mi przekrój węża - 1/2 czy 3/4 ?
> Może ktoś mi coś doradzi?


Większość osprzętu jest na 1/2" , a i takie 50 mb jest bardzo nieporęczne i ciężkie.
Na takim odcinku następuje też duży spadek ciśnienia i duże prawdopodobieństwo zmięcia węża podczas normalnej eksploatacji.... ...... trudno jest coś sensownego doradzić - może coś w stylu łączenia ? np 20mb 3/4 i 30mb1/2 złączka 1/2 x 3/4 wtedy będzie i do końcówek i trwalszy wąż
Pozdrawiam

----------


## beatagl

wąż 50 m 3/4 waży 6kg  -10 kg
wąż 50m 1/2 waży 3kg - 7kg

Bardziej chodzi mi właśnie o ciśnienie, 1/2 daje rade na 50m  ?

----------


## CityMatic

Daje.Tylko z ilością wody troszkę gorzej.Aby doraźnie podlać np nowo posadzone roślinki się nadaje, aby napełnić basen dla dzieci już nie. Konkretnie kup 3/4 z niezbędnymi końcówkami dłużej Ci posłuży i w domu będzie miał większe zastosowanie.

----------


## firewall

mam od lat  półcalowy i nie widzę problemów z podlewaniem jak również z wydajnością.
A  basen najlepiej wypełnia się z hydrantu :cool:

----------


## beatagl

> mam od lat  półcalowy i nie widzę problemów z podlewaniem jak również z wydajnością.
> A  basen najlepiej wypełnia się z hydrantu


Masz 50 metrowy ?

----------


## firewall

tak

----------


## phans

> mam od lat  półcalowy i nie widzę problemów z podlewaniem jak również z wydajnością.
> A  basen najlepiej wypełnia się z hydrantu


 :Smile: 

Przy 50m to już 3/4 cala oraz zraszacz (np. sitkowy), przyłącze kranowe i szybkozłączki profi-system firmy gardena - normalne szybkozłączki czy to na 1/2 czy 3/4 cala mają taką samą średnicę wewnętrzną. Największe straty ciśnienia mamy na średnicy węża ale również trzeba pamiętać o wszelkich zwężeniach na przyłączach, złączkach itd.
Gdyby ktoś miał namiar na lepsze systemy konkurencji to proszę dać znać.

----------


## adamfcb

Odswieze troszke, potrzebuje przeciagnac ok 30-35m weza (jakby na stale) i chce uzyc najtanszego, bo nie bedzie zwijany. Czy zraszacz bedzie mial jakies problemy dzialac na tylu metrach 1/2cala? jest sporo tanszy niz 3/4. a zraszacz aquazoom 350/2 ma do opryskania prostokat 14x6.

----------

